# What types are the most prone to jealous behavior?



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I'm interested in figuring out which types are more prone to outwardly jealous behavior. Things like: being competitive, being negatively critical/unsupportive, imitative/copycat-like behavior, etc. 

Do you have any experience with this? What was the type of the person displaying this behavior?
Are some types more prone to this than others?
Or is jealous behavior just spread evenly across the types?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I can be pretty darn jealous (ESFJ), and I have trouble hiding it. I would guess that Fe is most susceptible, but I imagine every type gets jealous.
I'll be competitive in a 'fun' way which is totally different from being actually jealous. My brother and I will specifically try to be more competitive 'cuz siblings in books and on TV are like that and it seems fun and actually helps us succeed.
To be specific, I get jealous of other girls if they are prettier than me, more 'typically pretty' than me (skinny blonde hair blue eyed types) or if a lot of guys seem to like them. THEN I will be jealous about everything else too, I'll feel insecure about everything they do that I don't (possessions intelligence etc.) I am not aware of being jealous of male-type people ever. Actually it is quite rare that I am really jealous, but I consider it one of my chief faults because when I am jealous, it's bad.
How I display jealously: I will try to one-up the other person (subtly), maybe giving them expensive items or wearing designer clothes when I meet them, that sort of thing. Basically, I try to make them jealous of me  I try to use my jealousy as a means for self-improvement, for example losing weight or being more successful, well-read, whatever. 
I've an INFP friend who is prone to jealousy as well. It comes out in the form of cutting comments and such.
I believe that jealousy stems from insecurity. When I fall into envy, it is because I am valuing the opinions of man above the opinions of God. I remind myself that the only person I need to justify myself to is God and that before God, the comparison of human weaknesses and values is insignificant. As a preventative measure, I try to think loving, kind thoughts about the people I tend to be jealous of, frankly listing their good qualities, and trying to imagine being them (walking a mile in their shoes...).


----------



## Bmoss (Dec 24, 2014)

INFP & INFJ more often than not


----------



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

ENFPs aren't jealous. At least I never am. It's not worth the effort.


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

I can get jealous as well. However, I can say that until recently, I had only experienced more of a mild type of jealousy. However, ever since I graduated from uni a few years ago, I have felt jealousy with more intensity. For example, one of my friends got an internship that I had too applied for, and thankfully I was at home when she shared the news, because I just burst in tears. 

But the worst case is another one of my friends who has become well-known in her field (I don't want to be too specific) and I feel jealous of her achievements, the fact that she travels a lot, earns good money, lives a lot of exciting things, gets recognition etc. It came to a point where I had to hide her activity on social media, and I have to say that not seeing her pictures, messages... kind of helped to forget about it. 

I can also feel jealous when people who were single like me, start a relationship. 

So overall, I tend to feel jealous over material things (basically money) and life experiences like traveling, being in a relationship, becoming sucessful...


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

Outward behaviour? INTPs seems to tend to act in ways that could be construed as jealousy - specifically, imitation. I don't think we tend to actually feel jealous though, if anything it's the opposite because we like to be as different from other people as physically possible, and the imitation is just a method of doing so without having to deal with people looking closely at us.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

Most likely to look obviously/outwardly jealous: ExFJ

of course, that's only by stereotype


----------



## Perrin72 (Mar 27, 2016)

Im an INFJ and can be very jealous. Im aware of it and do my very best to not be jealous, or at least not outwardly react to it. But some people are just...


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

ENxJs, I guess. Because they're usually controlling people who make everything in their routine gravitates around them and they may become quite upset/angry when things aren't the way they want them to be. Coincidentally or not, it's the same with enneagram 1 and 8. When unhealthy they may act like spoiled children.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Those people who cannot live without others as a mirror of commodity they can rip off or imitate.

Striking down the competition with vicious speed. These ego-maniacs are the jealous...and guess what? They're you and I.


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

As an INFJ... In relationships I am rarely jealous. Mostly because I comprehend someone's desire and/or reasons to wish a girl I like or a girl's desire in someone for a trait I do not have. 
Interestingly enough, I was extremely jealous of my stuff when I was younger... And I never allowed anyone to borrow my toys. Right now I still refuse to hand away precious books (but that is mostly due the fact people may ruin those items).

I believe it is related to Se. If you let Se dominate your feelings, you'll feel annoyed and jealous for several small things. Once you acknowledge it more, ironically, you will let N and empathy drive you more and pay less attention to material stuff.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I see it as an unhealthy behavior that any type can suffer from. I doubt that any one type is more prone to jealousy than others.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

This is something I associate with Enneagram.

Enneagram 4 is prone to envy, for example.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Vespera said:


> This is something I associate with Enneagram.
> 
> Enneagram 4 is prone to envy, for example.


I am 4w5 and yes, I can get envious.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

kimpossible119 said:


> I'm interested in figuring out which types are more prone to outwardly jealous behavior. Things like: being competitive, being negatively critical/unsupportive, imitative/copycat-like behavior, etc.
> 
> Do you have any experience with this? What was the type of the person displaying this behavior?
> Are some types more prone to this than others?
> Or is jealous behavior just spread evenly across the types?


I dont think this is a type, I have actually realized something and I have not till now. 

Jealousy is based on the following 

How insecure you are
Your self worth in context to the other person(Do you view yourself as nothing and live only for them. If so you might be less jealous since you are nothing and they are everything)
How much you trust the other person(How much do you trust them to not cheat)
How loyal you feel the other person is to you(How loyal do you think or committed you think they are to not up and leave one day)
How valuable you view yourself next to the other person(If you view yourself was less than them and them as everything you might wonder why they bother with you)
How much confidence you have overall
How Needy or clingy you are(How clingy are you? Do you need them to be around you all the time?)
How deeply invested in the relationship and attached you are

I dont think it really has to do with Type so much

So I dont think how jealous a person is can be set in stone. I think how jealous a person is might be based on these factors and depending on who you are with and at what state of mind you are in the level of jealousy might vary a great deal.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to agree with those that say it's less of a type thing and more of a maturity thing, although from my limited and generalized impressions it kind of seems like I've seen it more in strong Fe people as has been mentioned. Then again, one of my close friends as a child could be very jealous and I think she is an E_FP. Also, while it may be more common to associate jealousy with feelers, I think Ts can be just as jealous of others but perhaps over different things, particularly relating to competence in areas they value - such as having their contribution to something recognized, or someone's greater level of knowledge/experience/skill, or advantages to achieving something that they aspire to. 



Silastar said:


> Interestingly enough, I was extremely jealous of my stuff when I was younger... And I never allowed anyone to borrow my toys. Right now I still refuse to hand away precious books (but that is mostly due the fact people may ruin those items).
> 
> I believe it is related to Se. If you let Se dominate your feelings, you'll feel annoyed and jealous for several small things. Once you acknowledge it more, ironically, you will let N and empathy drive you more and pay less attention to material stuff.


I would make a distinction here and call that possessiveness. However, my personal impression of Se dom/aux people is that they don't cling tightly to their things and tend to see objects (and their environment) as temporary and able to be re-obtained later or perhaps find something even better - But of course that could just be the individuals I happen to have encountered. But perhaps in a less developed state Se could manifest in that way? 

To me, jealous would be intensely wanting something someone else has to the point of disliking or resenting the other _Person_ because they have it, and perhaps not just wanting it yourself but wanting them not to have it anymore.




Noctis said:


> I am 4w5 and yes, I can get envious.


I'm pretty sure I'm 4w5 (though admittedly less immersed in that theory than MB) and I've never really been that way, I wouldn't count envy among my top vices. Now, there are things I really wish I had, but when I do see other people who have those things I feel happy for them even if my own longing may be intensified for that moment. I don't get an urge to somehow prove myself better than them in some way, I don't resent them, or wish/plot to take whatever it is away from them so that I can have it - I guess this is the idealist in me that I want Everyone to have good things and be happy and don't think it should be a case where one person has to loose out for another person to 'win'. 

However, I have on rare occasions felt jealous when I felt like the person who has what I want doesn't appreciate it or doesn't even want it - then I may feel resentful, not so much at _them_ but at 'fate' or whatever that the wrong person should have been given such a blessing/gift. 

I haven't experienced strong jealousy in relationships either, more like disappointed-ness at recognizing when someone I saw as 'best friend' material already had someone in that role in their life. Again, I haven't wished the other person ill, or wanted to find a way to push them out of that place in someone's heart, I've just felt mopey and discouraged and generally sorry for myself. Also I haven't had any reason to worry about my husband's devotion, I'm not overly jumpy about him talking to women or whatever, but I do believe I could become very jealous IF I had clear indication of loosing my top place in his life. Other relationships I don't expect such exclusivity though so jealousy would be less likely to develop.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I really don't understand all these retarded questions coming up recently about which type is "more likely to be x".

Being Jealous is a completely individual thing. It's got nothing to do with type what so ever.


----------

